

Why Humans Have Color Vision - pwg
http://healthland.time.com/2012/07/06/why-humans-have-color-vision-and-other-qs-as-with-neuroscientist-mark-changizi/

======
drucken
_"Why do humans see in color vision when many animals don’t? ... My hypothesis
was that it was about sensing emotions or health on the skin of others."_

Reminds me of one of my favorite books since childhood: "Darwin's Radio" by
Greg Bear.

